# Rigid 29er vs Cyclocross Bike for urban commuting



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm thinking about getting a Monocog Flight 29er and converting it to a 1x9.

I don't see much difference between a 29er and a cyclocross bike on the flats, particularly if you use the same tires, probably 700x32.

Obviously weight favors a cyclocross bike, but the strength on a 29er. I am also more likely to use a 29er for offroad riding.

I also have a road bike, 29er is going to be cheaper than a cyclocross bike.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Drop bar is going to be nicer on a windy day, but I completely agree with you - it's hard to justify the extra money on a cyclocross bike.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

What? I didn't follow everything you wrote.

I think there is a big difference between a 29er and a cross bike. Different geometries will make a big difference on how the bike handles. I've commuted on both, and it is a proposition of what you prefer. If you want drops, cross bikes are what I'd pick up.

If you run fenders, I'd vote for cyclocross- suspension correction leaves a 3 inch area above the tire that is a little awkward regardless of how you end up mounting it.

If you don't have a mountain bike, then I'd get a 29er, just so you have a good bike for the singletrack. Of course, if you don't ride often and you don't ride technical trails, cross bikes are amazingly fun on singletrack. 

Of course, I'm biased because I sold my 29er for a smaller wheeled mountain bik, then picked up a cross bike for the close to town trails. Cross bikes make your trails new and fresh.


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm putting together a drop bar 29er to ride the roads this winter . Just an option .


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

umarth said:


> What? I didn't follow everything you wrote.
> 
> I think there is a big difference between a 29er and a cross bike. Different geometries will make a big difference on how the bike handles. I've commuted on both, and it is a proposition of what you prefer. If you want drops, cross bikes are what I'd pick up.
> 
> ...


I've commuted on road bikes, FR bikes, XC bikes, everything but cyclocross and full-suspension.

I don't care about the head tube angles or wheelbases: I can handle any difference.

What matters to me is tire width and because I live in San Francisco, braking. I have a 250 foot drop in any direction of my home, and which I regularly hit 40mph. Unfortunately, I have to plan for that or I would just use my road bike.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Sounds like it's no question then - go the 29er, it'll be cheaper.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

sanjuro said:


> I've commuted on road bikes, FR bikes, XC bikes, everything but cyclocross and full-suspension.
> 
> I don't care about the head tube angles or wheelbases: I can handle any difference.
> 
> What matters to me is tire width and because I live in San Francisco, braking. I have a 250 foot drop in any direction of my home, and which I regularly hit 40mph. Unfortunately, I have to plan for that or I would just use my road bike.


Given that a lot of cross bikes use disc brakes (and get them cantis dialed in and you will stop pretty damned well) and most have clearance for larger than 35mm tires, which is the size you were going to run anyway.

I'm not worried about you handling a bike's geometry. I was simply saying I prefer road geometry if I want to get after it on the road.

And you can run drop bars on a 29er, but the top tube is longer, which can sometimes be a bit of a deal breaker.

If the the streets are particularly heinous and you like going really fast, then I'd consider a mountain bike frame, but on the premise of slapping fat slicks on it. 2.0+.


----------



## Thor29 (May 12, 2005)

I'd get something like the Salsa Vaya. Drop bars with disc brakes and the ability to run a rear rack for carrying stuff. Skinny tires on a 29er can make the handling kinda funky, depending on the particular bike.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I have done both, and there are pros and cons to each... my current set up is a drop bar rigid 29er and I'm loving it. It's not afraid of the trails and is decently fast on the street. I'm also able to run really fat tires, and I'd think for a curb-hopping, pothole infested urban situation, it would be pretty ideal. Not as fast off the line though... heavier than the cyclocross, but much nicer in terms of ride quality for nasty roads.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Hybrid, CX and 29er*

Before building my CX bike my urban bike used a specialized sirrus frame and parts i had around. Flat out this was a blast for urban riding but it lacked tire clearance and any luster for trail riding. Enter CX bike, burly build, fun urban bike and trail worthy to boot. Recently i built up a older Niner EMD as a XC rig but the thing is i grab my 5 spot trail bike instead of the EMD b/c honestly its more fun. Thinking about how much fun that sirrus i began thinking about converting the EMD for urban & trail use. Im almost done and should have it together and tested by the end of this weekend.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I have a 29er commuter, here in Chicago it's great for the winter, wide tires work better over icy ruts and potholes (that come in the winter). In the nicer months I now ride a bike with drops, 35mm tires and a front disc brake. For SF, since there's no winter conditions, I'd go for a cyclocross bike with discs. Most cc frames take fenders/rack with no issues. I upgraded my bike to a disc/dyno hub and new fork, the stopping distance is much shorter (for whatever reason).

Disc frames that take larger tires:

Motobecane Outlaw
Salsa Vaya
Soma Double cross DC
Civia Bryant
Steelwool Tweed


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Correct, It doesnt snow here*

I have most my bikes set up so i can ride mixed terrain on them. I usually roll combos of 30 to 32c road cross or hybrid tires, full v brakes, and a drivetrain of mixed road and MTB components. Ive been messing with bars alot though. Ive gone from flat bars, to bell laps to midges and now on a Deda Fluida compact bar which i like.

But what ive noticed is the more i ride the CX bike and make tweaks to it here and there the comfortable i am on for longer periods. Im still going forward with the 29 conversion though.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

the road right in front of my house was a 950 ft drop over 1 mile .the road bike brakes were never an issue.

you could always run 30's on the road bike you have now, or get a cx fork and run something bigger in front.


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

I've commuted on both a 29er and a cross bike. The 29er had 2.0 slicks. It felt nearly indestructable but was certainly overkill for just about any road.

I'd choose a cross bike over a 29er any day. You can get plenty of good deals on them, and many have eyelets for fenders. If you are planning on running 32mm tires anyways, then I don't really see any reason to not get one. If brakes are the issue, either get a cross bike with discs or just get a good set of pads for the canti's. Kool stop MTB pads work great for me for wet and dry conditions.


----------



## clarence (Mar 31, 2008)

Why The flight when the base monocog is half the price. For the money you could probably do two bikes easily if you looked into bikes direct and eBay. 

I love my flight but if you're not looking for performance why pay performance price. And if you're locking outside it's less of a desirable bike with it's v rakes.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Monstercross!!


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

electrik said:


> Monstercross!!


+1

i had a surly crosscheck, replaced it with a singular peregrine (good choice BTW)

road-oriented geometry is superior on the road....but disc brakes are superior always so monstercross is a good halfway point IMO...


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

ferday said:


> +1
> 
> i had a surly crosscheck, replaced it with a singular peregrine (good choice BTW)
> 
> road-oriented geometry is superior on the road....but disc brakes are superior always so monstercross is a good halfway point IMO...


The biggest problem I have with "monstercross" is tire selection, but that is probably for another thread.

I think the CC is a great suggestion for a bike. How does the Peregrine's geometry stack up?


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

umarth said:


> The biggest problem I have with "monstercross" is tire selection, but that is probably for another thread.
> 
> I think the CC is a great suggestion for a bike. How does the Peregrine's geometry stack up?


you don't want to know, cause you'll have to have one. i freaking love it, definitely more like an early 90's MTB than a road bike.

i liked my CC alot, but any brakes other than disc SUCK. i have a lot of snow and cold here, and there are no arguments against discs in those conditions, and when the cars are sliding around i like to have working brakes LOL

i'm curious about your tire selection comment as a "monstercross" can run any tire that a roadie can and some tires that an MTB can. my peregrine is currently wearing 2.1 nanos with clearance to spare...


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

ferday said:


> i'm curious about your tire selection comment as a "monstercross" can run any tire that a roadie can and some tires that an MTB can. my peregrine is currently wearing 2.1 nanos with clearance to spare...


You can't tempt me. I am eying the Gryphon as a probable/maybe next bike.

Tire selection bothers me. It is hard to find a versatile "mid weight" tire. There are full blown 29er tires, a couple large, aggressive knobby middle sized tires, a lot of middle sized "hybrid" tires and then you slip into 34> cross tires. I didn't really want to toss this into the thread, because it requires a "monstercross" definition and then quickly moves to a tire selection discussion....

Did you post your Peregrine on any of the 29er photo threads?


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

umarth said:


> You can't tempt me. I am eying the Gryphon as a probable/maybe next bike.
> 
> Tire selection bothers me. It is hard to find a versatile "mid weight" tire. There are full blown 29er tires, a couple large, aggressive knobby middle sized tires, a lot of middle sized "hybrid" tires and then you slip into 34> cross tires. I didn't really want to toss this into the thread, because it requires a "monstercross" definition and then quickly moves to a tire selection discussion....
> 
> Did you post your Peregrine on any of the 29er photo threads?


i made a wicked drunk post on the SS forums, but the bike doesn't look very similar to that, even a week later LOL. i'll make a good post in the 29er forum soon, as i've now gotten a few 50k multi-surface rides.

i agree with you i don't want to hijack the thread, other than to say i've commuted on road bikes, MTB, CX, and monstercross and i'm convinced about the monstercross....at least for my personal terrain and terrifying winter weather.


----------



## AntiNSA (Oct 29, 2009)

Man, I have a gary fisher 2009 cobia, with bontrager 700x32c racelite hardcase @ 110 psi, and topeak tourist dx / big panier (22l dxp/exp whichever I forgot) and I turned the stock stem upside down, dropped it down the fat spacer...

Put it on the top of the stem, upgraded to bb7... I loveit. I lock my forks out all the time.. wish I could get rigid.. but I live in Chian and cant find any... 

pull a copy of a burley trailer withmy two kids, and ride 250-300km per week. I love it.... god the air topeak front fender... halfway works...

my bike kicks ass I cant ride it enough. Wish I had money for crossmax 29 inch rims


----------

